# If you could invite one celebrity



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Who would it be?

Jenna Jameson


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I would want governor arnie to come over for the anual feast. then we could smoke a bone and go lift for a few hours.

~Will.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Christina Agu.... watever!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Carmen Elecktra or Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Who would it be?
> 
> Jenna Jameson


nOoOoOoOOo

*YOU BEAT ME TO IT!*

She's SoOoOOoo HOT!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

lucy liu


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Kristen Kreuk


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

John Densmore-Drummer for The Doors.

or Ray Manzarek-keyboardist.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Kristen Kreuk


 OK...I may have to change my mind!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Leeann Tweeden...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the pfury mod squad..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> the pfury mod squad..


Sounds good









But I prefer to invite George Bush - and kick his ass...


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Who would it be?
> 
> Jenna Jameson


 Damn you... As I was entering this post that's the only name I had in my head.. so you know what too late she's already coming to my place...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I want twins, or Catherine Zeda Jones!!!!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Halle Berry


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Carmen!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > the pfury mod squad..
> ...


 Thatd be the equivilent of Adam Sandler vs. Bob Barker from The Price is Right.... [Happy Gilmore]







Bush would kick your ass.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > the pfury mod squad..
> ...


 sounded like michael moore there . I wouldn't invite Fat Joe or Jack Black or anybody .. No food left for me .. Probably Briana banks


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Who would it be?
> 
> Jenna Jameson


 She lives near me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Yeah right - he's not even able to hit a dent in a pudding, even if he wanted to...


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

John Madden...as long as he brought one of those turkeys with the 5 legs that he had when he did the Thanksgiving football games


----------



## ADAM a.k.a "fishdude" (Nov 17, 2003)

tom green


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> Probably Briana banks


you bastard you beat me to it!!!

and besides Judazzz could kick Bush's ass.......just slip Bush a pretzel :laugh:

Vida Guerra, Sofia Vergara, Nikki Nova, Brittany Andrews, Heather Hunter, Brooke Burke, Aiko Tanaka, Leila Arceri, Amy Weber, Vanessa Kay, Christina Aguilera, Britney Spears, and the japanese twins from Austin Powers.
any of these women would make me happy.....oh wait for dinner, not to f*ck

Then Calista Flockheart..........there'll be more food at the table for me!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Patric Stewart









damned good actor and plays the Role of captain Jean-Luc Picard in Star Trek(i am the biggest Trekkie you will ever see on these boards)

or maybe William Shatner, wich plays the Legendary Captain Kirk


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

trish stratus


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Carmen Electra...would be fun as hell I'm shure!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

NIKE said:


> trish stratus


 Oh yeah, Trish Stratus is a hottie!!! But I would def bring Angelina Jolie, my goddess! WOOHOO!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Will Smith one of the coolest people ever


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

REDMAN AND METHOD MAN SO AFTERWARDS WE COULD GET HUGHAS ALL HELL!!!!

OR CHARLES BARKLEY


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Innes, because he could experience an American holiday, and he wouldn't eat any of the delicious turkey that we are having.

He'd eat all the mashed potatoes though...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol nice and charles barkley is another good pic ,damn you throughbread


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

If my first choice couldn't make it, I may have to invite Hillary Duff. Rumor has it that she's moving to Dublin, CA and will attend Carondelet High School in Concord, CA. Purely platonic, of course.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

spongebob squarepants


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

natalie portman


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Jenna Jameson


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would invite.....










BUFFY!!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Martha Stewart, She can Cook and She's a Criminal. She can make your Turkey and Make you Illegal Millions on the stock Exchange. YES! Sign me up!


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Michael Jackson... so I could beat the f*ck out of him.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> lol nice and charles barkley is another good pic ,damn you throughbread


 fav player of all time and best powerforward ever also







and b4 anyoine says karl malone im saying sir chalres cause to do what he did at powerforward at 6'4!!!!!!! is just sic


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

14_blast said:


> If my first choice couldn't make it, I may have to invite Hillary Duff. Rumor has it that she's moving to Dublin, CA and will attend Carondelet High School in Concord, CA. Purely platonic, of course.


 that is so wrong lol shes 16!!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i would invite...









INNES


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > the pfury mod squad..
> ...










same here


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

John Bonham.But he's








Soooo... Steve Irwin
Later
Eric


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I changed my mind, I would like to invite Ali Larter. Damn, I can't find the whipped cream pic from Varsity Blues.









This is why:

"I hate pretty looking boys. I'd rather have a guy with a potbelly than one who's in the gym all the time and watches what he eats." 
-Ali Larter


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I would have invited Jack Black cause that dude is freakin hilarious


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll definately invite Raquel Darrian


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Since we seem to be on a porn star roll here, I'd invite Anita Blond. I don't have any pics of her with her clothes on to post....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Who would it be?
> 
> Jenna Jameson


 would be foolish not too!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

has to be adriana lima


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Jenna Jameson


 man you made me download some jenna porn with this thread she is sooo freakin hot, shame on you.. I mean me


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

mechanic said:


> John Bonham.But he's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL, he would be jumping on your table saying, OORRRRR CRIKEY!, THIS IS THE DEADLY... TURKEY!!!!, NOTICE THE DEADLY LEGS?!, THEY COULD RIP ME APART, WHACK JUST LIKE THAT!!!, IM GONNA SET HIM FREE NOW MATE, and then hed throw your dinner out of the door. lol that would be funny, in that case i would invite Innes, AND Steve Irwin


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> mr_meanor Posted on Dec 2 2003, 01:16 AM
> QUOTE (Xenon @ Nov 25 2003, 01:09 PM)
> 
> Jenna Jameson nod.gif
> ...


Since you are in the blond porn queen mood, I would like to suggest Sylvia Saint.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If not Jenna I would inivite your avatar


----------

